# RAF Nocton hospital, Lincs, Feb14



## The Wombat (Feb 7, 2014)

*I went to visit my mate who lives in nowheresville, Lincolnshire, and on the way stopped to visit a couple of sites. Our primary target was sadly not accessible, so made a slight detour to look at Ferdowse clinic and Nocton hall military hospital.

I have visited Nocton before, and although we had a good look round the hall last time, we ran out of daylight before we could finish the hospital, so a return trip was needed. The site is very big, with lots of large wards and endless corridors. Got to see some different areas than last time, so was worth a revisit.
Explore with Miz Firestorm*

_Nocton Hall was acquired by the Air Ministry in 1940 and turned into an RAF Hospital, and in 1943 the Americans took possession of the Hall and grounds for a second time. Nocton became home for the United States Army Seventh General Hospital and the Hall was used as the Officers’ Club. 

At the end of the War in 1945 the RAF selected Nocton Hall to be their permanent hospital for the county of Lincolnshire. RAF Nocton Hall was a 740 bed hospital under RAF control until 1984, used by civilians and forces personnel, one of the country’s undisputed RAF Hospitals. The decision to close Nocton Hall as a military hospital was taken on 31st March 1983. _










































this was a full 30s exposure for this depth of field...















And finally, one of Nocton Hall itself



Thanks for looking


----------



## skankypants (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice set Mr Bat,...got to be the worlds longest corridor here!...thanks for posting..


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2014)

hmmm peely paint! nice detail shots good showing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great set there!
Thanks..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2014)

Like the corridor shots and the paint peel. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great set of photos.


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## dobbo79 (Apr 11, 2014)

Flaky paint heaven - Great pictures...


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 11, 2014)

Great report!


----------

